# Do Not Forget About Those PDH's



## STLCARDS (Aug 3, 2006)

In Missouri it is required that you get at least 30 PDH credits for each 2 year renewal cycle. For the new PE's in Missouri we will need 7.5 PDH credits (6 months worth)when we have to renew at the end of the year.


----------



## EdinNO (Aug 3, 2006)

Gosh,

I think that in LA the renewal is in September. At least my license on the website shows that its good through September, although I just got it officially in June after passing this April's exam.

I better look into all this.

Ed


----------



## Slugger926 (Aug 3, 2006)

Oklahoma waives the PDH's for the first partial year of a license. Then 30 hours are required by the next 2 year renewal period. With mostly in-house training, I have 27 PDH's already, and I don't renew for another year.


----------



## cement (Aug 3, 2006)

do engineers have off site prof dev training like the doctors and lawyers do? that would be a nice little side biz. they hold the training at resort towns, so people come get trained for 3 hrs in the early morning and 2 or 3 hrs in the late afternoon and get a mini vacation on company time and dime. what do you say we rustle up some subject matter experts start one of these boondoggle machines?

:congrats:


----------



## EdinNO (Aug 3, 2006)

Cement,

That sounds like an awesome opportunity. Lets go do some site scouting!

It seems that salespeople do some of the PDH stuff for us. We're going to an educational lunch "seminar" on a specific product and its application. I think my boss said that these things do count. I had my suspicions about that though. I guess I'll look into it.

Ed


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 4, 2006)

Next year, let's all meet in VEGAS for a seminar!


----------



## Slugger926 (Aug 4, 2006)

> do engineers have off site prof dev training like the doctors and lawyers do? that would be a nice little side biz. they hold the training at resort towns, so people come get trained for 3 hrs in the early morning and 2 or 3 hrs in the late afternoon and get a mini vacation on company time and dime. what do you say we rustle up some subject matter experts start one of these boondoggle machines?:congrats:


www.asabe.org has an anual convention at usually a resort place. I think you can gain up to 24 PDH's at one event, plus you can write off the travel to, from, and hotel and meals during the event on your taxes. You can't write off additional entertainment, and extra days at the hotel for your vacation.

This year was Portland, and next year is Minneapolis for their big event. They have held meetings in Orlando and Hawaii in the past. I am planning on making it to Minneapolis next year for my first event since my inlaws live up there.

SPE also holds mothly meetings locally where you can pick up PDH's. There are also many online companies popping up that are offering PDH's too.


----------



## NSEARCH (Aug 4, 2006)

> do engineers have off site prof dev training like the doctors and lawyers do? that would be a nice little side biz. they hold the training at resort towns, so people come get trained for 3 hrs in the early morning and 2 or 3 hrs in the late afternoon and get a mini vacation on company time and dime. what do you say we rustle up some subject matter experts start one of these boondoggle machines?:congrats:


Most definitely.......I've been to a few water resources conferences where I would've earned PDH's had I been a PE then. ASCE has them as well during their state meetings.


----------



## cement (Aug 4, 2006)

> > do engineers have off site prof dev training like the doctors and lawyers do?  that would be a nice little side biz.  they hold the training at resort towns, so people come get trained for 3 hrs in the early morning and 2 or 3 hrs in the late afternoon and get a mini vacation on company time and dime.  what do you say we rustle up some subject matter experts start one of these boondoggle machines?:congrats:
> 
> 
> www.asabe.org has an anual convention at usually a resort place. I think you can gain up to 24 PDH's at one event, plus you can write off the travel to, from, and hotel and meals during the event on your taxes. You can't write off additional entertainment, and extra days at the hotel for your vacation.
> ...


there is a parallel thread about this topic going on, but I say we aim high and go for a magnet resort conference. damn, hawaii would be sweet. vegas would work nicely as well, but maybe we need more family friendly locations since most PEs are at or near family mode by the time they are licensed, and it would draw better if they could get a family vacation partially paid for or written off for taxes.

benefits for us include resume building items like appointing ourselves officers of the company, possibly making some money, and comp the whole trip

a few questions come to mind:

1 - what is the requirement for the PDH to be accepted by the state boards? do we just have to register a company name and get some letterhead or is there more?

2 - do we need to hire SME or do we become them? I could whip up a powerpoint and a slick booklet in short order on a few different civil topics

3 - i see that civpe has already sent an RFP to a hotel on the cost, do we need up front capital or can this whole thing be done with our sweat and bandwidth?

:google:


----------



## civengPE (Aug 4, 2006)

Here in Texas, we are on the Honor system. As long as we feel it was useful engineering, management, ethics stuff, it counts.

Others need to chime in about their state's requirements so we can try to make it work for most.

As far as funding goes, I think the cost of the conference is absorbed by the price of the rooms. The resorts are happy to get large groups so they provide meeting rooms etc. Ours will be so small that we could really just meet in one of the restaurants, by the pool bar, on the beach etc... What I was really hoping to do was to make this a vacation that is tax deductible / company reimbursible, and count toward the PDH's.

I think we need to set up a stickied thread to discuss this further if we want to make it happen.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 4, 2006)

> Next year, let's all meet in VEGAS for a seminar!


Meh, I drove through there a few months back, hated it.


----------



## civengPE (Aug 4, 2006)

Sample Agenda

Day 1	6:00 PM To 8:00 PM	Meet and Greet At Lobby Bar

Day 2 11:00 AM To 1:00 PM	"Fluid Dynamics" at the Pool bar (2PDH) (RLEON)

2:00 PM To 4:00 PM "Sand In Construction" on The Beach (2PDH) (CivengPe)

9:00 PM To 12:00 AM	"Ethics" at Topless Club (3PDH) (Road Guy)


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 4, 2006)

Sample Agenda

Day 3 9:00 AM To 12:00 PM "Ergonomics in the Workplace" at the Spa (3PDH) (EdinNO)

3:00 PM To 5:00 PM "Landscaping Your Site" in the Palm Grove (2PDH) (VTE)

9:00 PM To 12:00 AM "Controlling the Budget" at Casino Royale (3PDH) (cement)


----------



## civengPE (Aug 4, 2006)

There are our 15 Hours! :claps:

:???:


----------



## NSEARCH (Aug 4, 2006)

Here in Florida the board provides a list of "continuing education providers" that we can pick from. In order to become one you have to complete and submit this PDF to them.


----------



## cement (Aug 4, 2006)

that is really pretty do-able, until you come to the $250 fee. that would probably crush the small pool party, but would work if it was marketed and followed thru for real.


----------



## VTskier (Sep 12, 2006)

Well, I just checked and Vermont does not require PDH's or CEU's for PE's


----------

